

Why podcasting is failing, part II: Lessons from PodTech - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/07/18/why-podcasting-failing-part-ii-lessons-podtech?page=0%2C1

======
dennykmiu
Having been a struggling entrepreneur for more than ten year, the one thing
that I have learned that I have found to be extremely useful turns out to be
the same one thing that I learned when I was an engineering professor at UCLA
which is "never fly a new engine with a new airframe".

My observation with Podtech is that it was trying to do too many things at
once (establish a new market, a new technology, finding and educating new
customers, inventing a sustainable and profitable business model, etc.) and as
a result, it managed to survive for only as long as there was money in the
bank. It couldn't stand on its own and couldn't survive and would not have
existed without VC money.

